# Modifier 99 and NGS Medicare



## todd5400 (Apr 29, 2009)

How exactly do you report this modifier?


----------



## ciphermed (Apr 29, 2009)

CPT MODIFIERS (Used in Medicare Part B)
Modifier –99

The Multi-Carrier System (MCS) will now allow you to send up to four modifiers per line of service on your claims for both electronically submitted and paper claims. Please indicate the pricing modifiers in the first two positions and processing or informational modifiers in the third and fourth positions. 
Use modifier 99 when more than four modifiers are needed on a line of service. In situations that require five or more modifiers, indicate modifier 99 in the first modifier field on the line of service and the remaining modifiers would be entered in the narrative field of an EMC claim or Item 19 of a 1500 claim form. For Example: 79, RT, LT, QU, GA
99 in the first modifier field on the line of service
79, RT, LT, QU, GA in the narrative field of an EMC claim or Item 19 of a 1500 claim form

http://www.ngsmedicare.com/ngsmedicare/PartB/EducationandSupport/ToolsandMaterials/Modifiers.aspx

Hope this helps,


----------

